# Router Plane - Open or Closed Throat



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a Lie Valley / Veritas Router Plane. The question that I have is should I get the open or closed throat?

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This discussion may be of value to you.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?73716-Router-Plane-Lee-Valley-or-Lie-Nielsen


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

The Lee Valley / Veritas router planes are all closed throat. When you want more visibility, you flip the blade holder around to the bullnose position.


----------

